# Transporting dogs



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

* PROTECTION OF HUNTING DOGS :*
From the beginning of September 2013, it is illegal to transport dogs in plastic or wooden boxes, attached to the back of a car. This method has been popular with hunters, but will now incur a 2000 euro fine! 

The Police have the power to stop any vehicle, and can take back the hunting license if any dog is without a microchip, not vaccinated or in the box at the back of a car.


----------

